# Wake up y'all...



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

What's happened to this place....it used to be jumpin all the time....now it's like stopping in for a visit at the morgue ..lol


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

My job has me feeling like a corpse!! LOL. Been crazy busy so haven't been posting much.


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

no really said:


> My job has me feeling like a corpse!! LOL. Been crazy busy so haven't been posting much.


Well Pick up the pace ..You're still among the living !


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

Kiamichi Kid said:


> Well Pick up the pace ..You're still among the living !


Yes boss, LOL.. I'm sitting in an airport waiting for my flight which has been delayed, so my connecting flight will be a mess. Running on caffeine and adrenaline. Not a good combo, really wanting to get home.  than I'll sleep and get back to the real world.


----------



## Amanda_W (Jul 5, 2017)

no really said:


> Yes boss, LOL.. I'm sitting in an airport waiting for my flight which has been delayed, so my connecting flight will be a mess. Running on caffeine and adrenaline. Not a good combo, really wanting to get home.  than I'll sleep and get back to the real world.


Wishing you safe travels and getting back to a welcoming home


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

no really said:


> Yes boss, LOL.. I'm sitting in an airport waiting for my flight which has been delayed, so my connecting flight will be a mess. Running on caffeine and adrenaline. Not a good combo, really wanting to get home.  than I'll sleep and get back to the real world.


Ahhhhh I've been there and done that....I hope you make it home soon and get well rested...I look forward to seeing more of your posts..


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Lots of folks are trying to make hay while the sun shines and work the gardens in between the heat and storms.


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

My whole morning is devoted to watering the neighbor's garden while he is gone hunting for a month and then taking care of my own, doing any shopping, appts. etc. before the heat sets in!!! Going to babysit older son's 4 kids for the weekend tomorrow. When I get home I have to use the afternoon's to get my quilt blocks done for the swap on the quilting forum....Go to bed early so that I can get UP early to beat the heat....I feel like a hampster on a wheel right now!!!!  Fair is going on for a lot of people, canning time is starting...probably won't pick up here till later Fall....Seems like life gets busier and busier!!!


----------



## MoBookworm1957 (Aug 24, 2015)

Been going over everyday checking on parents.
Mom's on oxygen,dad had stint put in Tuesday.
I have 3 doctor appointments tomorrow at VA hospital.
But as soon as life slows down a bit I'll be back.
But right life kinda has me busy doing other things.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

I have been busy all week with removing a fallen tree, with the help of various people. It was my neighbor's tree, but we got 90 MPH winds and so the neighbor's tree became our problem!

Today I get the second dose of my new MS meds, and then I will not need any more meds for 6 months. I am not sure how I will know what to do with myself, with not taking meds or having the side effects!


----------



## vickinell (Oct 10, 2003)

I go back to work next Wednesday. I can't believe my summer break is almost over. I have been busy getting ready for my great granddaughter 's birthday party which took place at my house. Then cleaning up afterwards. I have also been working on setting up my granddaughter 's first classroom.

She will be teaching 4 th grade math, science , and Texas history. I have made her a bench, teepee, and six throw pillows and the cushion for the bench. I made her an arrow with " no name" for students who have not put their names on their papers and many more things.

Right now I am babysitting my 3 great grandchildren, thinking of the many things I still have to do.


----------



## reneedarley (Jun 11, 2014)

Tom and I are spending a lot of time in the mountain pastures. Cloudberry season and finding the cows each morning and evening to make sure they do not head down to the village.


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

Mais cher! I'm awake! So is this little guy, lol Thought I would drop a tune in this bucket...


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

Hunter Hayes was only four years old in that video. And yep, he is from Louisiana.


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

Kiamichi Kid said:


> What's happened to this place....it used to be jumpin all the time....now it's like stopping in for a visit at the morgue ..lol



Well now, I guess it is up to all of us to be the change we wish it would be, huh? So a few folks stepped out, and (most) of the rest of us have been busier than cats trying to cover up crap on a marble floor... but I keep coming back in and throwing a little Cajun fit here and there like it was Mardi Gras beads or something. 

Don't that count for something, huh?


.


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

CajunSunshine said:


> Well now, I guess it is up to all of us to be the change we wish it would be, huh? So a few folks stepped out, and (most) of the rest of us have been busier than cats trying to cover up crap on a marble floor... but I keep coming back in and throwing a little Cajun fit here and there like it was Mardi Gras beads or something.
> 
> Don't that count for something, huh?
> 
> ...


I sure does.....


----------



## MoBookworm1957 (Aug 24, 2015)

CajunSunshine said:


> Well now, I guess it is up to all of us to be the change we wish it would be, huh? So a few folks stepped out, and (most) of the rest of us have been busier than cats trying to cover up crap on a marble floor... but I keep coming back in and throwing a little Cajun fit here and there like it was Mardi Gras beads or something.
> 
> Don't that count for something, huh?
> 
> ...


Yep, it counts


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

I've been busy as well.Hunting season is just around the corner so I'm starting to forge a few knives.And it won't be long afterward that Christmas will be here so I am forging a few other items as well,Key rings,Pendants,Letter openers etc


----------



## MoBookworm1957 (Aug 24, 2015)

Kiamichi Kid said:


> I've been busy as well.Hunting season is just around the corner so I'm starting to forge a few knives.And it won't be long afterward that Christmas will be here so I am forging a few other items as well,Key rings,Pendants,Letter openers etc
> View attachment 61417
> View attachment 61418
> View attachment 61419
> ...


very nice indeed.


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

Just a few helpful thoughts for increasing your sales AND for making them easier to deal with: 

Messing around with a website is a pain in the neck (and other body parts), but etsy.com is a painless way to set up shop so folks can view your photos and buy them with check, credit card, PayPal. Etsy takes care of ALL the headaches of money collecting. All you do is ship the goods, and etsy delivers the money to you. They are a very reputable and popular spot on the internet. You can post your Etsy shop's website address on a business card and as a part of your signature line here and elsewhere, including Facebook. It is soooo nice not to have to deal with collecting money from people, yet be able to offer credit card, PayPal options without you having to deal with that end of it. Plus it is a fine way to show your wares with almost no expense. (Etsy.com is free, but they charge a very small fee for handling the transactions plus a few pennies for each picture posted.)


.


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

CajunSunshine said:


> Just a few helpful thoughts for increasing your sales AND for making them easier to deal with:
> 
> Messing around with a website is a pain in the neck (and other body parts), but etsy.com is a painless way to set up shop so folks can view your photos and buy them with check, credit card, PayPal. Etsy takes care of ALL the headaches of money collecting. All you do is ship the goods, and etsy delivers the money to you. They are a very reputable and popular spot on the internet. You can post your Etsy shop's website address on a business card and as a part of your signature line here and elsewhere, including Facebook. It is soooo nice not to have to deal with collecting money from people, yet be able to offer credit card, PayPal options without you having to deal with that end of it. Plus it is a fine way to show your wares with almost no expense. (Etsy.com is free, but they charge a very small fee for handling the transactions plus a few pennies for each picture posted.)
> 
> ...


I've had an ETSY account for you years...to be honest I really don't care for it all that much..But thank you very much for the information.


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

I was camping,sheesh


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)




----------



## Amanda_W (Jul 5, 2017)

Oregon1986 said:


> I was camping,sheesh


How did the camping trip go? Everything work out with something for everyone to eat?


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

Amanda_W said:


> How did the camping trip go? Everything work out with something for everyone to eat?


It went pretty good. Yes we did the "eat what we make or go hungry" and it worked for most part.


----------



## Amanda_W (Jul 5, 2017)

Just pretty good? That's good that no one went hungry


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

Amanda_W said:


> Just pretty good? That's good that no one went hungry


Great time crabbing and playing at coast but really realized how much work we need to do with our two older kids and their spoiled attitudes


----------



## Amanda_W (Jul 5, 2017)

Happy to hear it was a great time with the activities you got to do. Sounds like you were in a nice area. I think when you spend a lot of time together in close conditions like camping we tend to see things in a lot more detail. It's good to recognize when there is work to be done on behaviors we don't like in our kids. There are tons of parents that never seem to recognize how spoiled their kids act or maybe they just don't care.


----------



## rickfrosty (Jun 19, 2008)

Shrek said:


> Lots of folks are trying to make hay while the sun shines and work the gardens in between the heat and storms.


One of our more and more common cold wet summers in Maine . Chemtrails even though it's already cloudy .


----------



## cpnkrunch (Dec 6, 2014)

Well between a bushel and a half of peaches two bushels of pears and 35 acres of hay to put up...I'm a tad bit busy! Not as bad as before I quit the rat race (I figured the rats were winning) Caffeine and adrenaline kept me skinny tho, didn't help the heart none. Those are some nice blades too, ah morning coffee, the rest is down hill.


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

We been so busy here trying to keep all our critters alive in this heat wave were having


----------



## Amanda_W (Jul 5, 2017)

Oregon1986 said:


> We been so busy here trying to keep all our critters alive in this heat wave were having


I was reading some news stories about how hot it is in Oregon and well above average. It made me think of you and hope that ya'all were getting by alright.


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

Amanda_W said:


> I was reading some news stories about how hot it is in Oregon and well above average. It made me think of you and hope that ya'all were getting by alright.


Thank you,yes we been in the high 90s and even up to 111 last week. Staying busy filling all the waters and making sure everyone has shade available


----------



## Amanda_W (Jul 5, 2017)

Happy to hear you are getting through. I hope you guys and your animals continue to get through. I know the heat can really make us go into scramble mode to keep things under control and make sure everyone is taken care of.


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

Amanda_W said:


> Happy to hear you are getting through. I hope you guys and your animals continue to get through. I know the heat can really make us go into scramble mode to keep things under control and make sure everyone is taken care of.


Yes it can,of course the snow in winter does same thing


----------



## Amanda_W (Jul 5, 2017)

Oregon1986 said:


> Yes it can,of course the snow in winter does same thing


Very true.... Here in Maryland you can never be to sure going into the winter how cold it will get or how much snow we will see. I try my best to be prepared for whatever mother nature decides to test us with.


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

Amanda_W said:


> Very true.... Here in Maryland you can never be to sure going into the winter how cold it will get or how much snow we will see. I try my best to be prepared for whatever mother nature decides to test us with.


Very smart


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

I've been busy and having trouble logging in. Not sure what the problem is, but I'm getting some kin of message that something isn't compatible anymore and to change my ?. If I change anything my hubby will kill me, so for now, it's hit or miss whether or not you'll hear from me.


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

I've lived in Central Oregon almost all of my life (am 63) and its true - you never know how hot a summer will be or how cold a winter will be....I always try to stay prepared for both!!! I'm glad that I only have one poor old chicken to take care of now outside and I worry about her just as much as when I had LOTS of outside stock!!! Heat is alot worse on animals it seems than the cold.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 16, 2009)

reneedarlay
are those berries the ones that they make a super good
kind of brandy ?
My wife's relatives from Finland brought us a bottle when
they visited us a few years ago.
awesome ..

........jiminwisc....


----------



## reneedarley (Jun 11, 2014)

It seems that is the one. I can imagine it will taste good. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lakka


[email protected] said:


> reneedarlay
> are those berries the ones that they make a super good
> kind of brandy ?
> My wife's relatives from Finland brought us a bottle when
> ...


----------

